# Nissan KA24DE upgrades



## 96zse (May 13, 2006)

I have a 1996 240SX-SE with 80000 miles. I've added a turbo, short shift, lowered the car 2", new struts/shocks, upgraded the clutch, etc... I just blew the stock head gasket and I'm thinking about a rebuild. I'm looking for suggestions on engine upgrades, pistions, cams, valves, etc... I'm not wanting a race car but a hobby car to show and drive occassionally. I love the little car and the extra punch from the turbo is great, I just want to upgrade the internals. I'm also looking for good online parts suppliers. Thanks.


----------



## rogoman (Dec 16, 2004)

Things to consider in a buildup for a turbo motor are lower compression forged pistons, like 8.50:1 CR; magneflux crank/rod assembly; shot-peen crank/rod assembly; ARP rod bolts; steel or copper alloy head gasket with O-ringing; studs for the head instead of bolts. Custom balance the entire reciprocating assembly. These suggestions are just starters. A full motor 'blue-print' is recommended.


----------



## Shadytrixta1 (May 20, 2006)

Rogoman covered it


----------



## NewToCar (Nov 17, 2005)

i have a stock s14 too. also plan to turbo it. I wonder how much it's cost to get all the upgrades?. im really not into racing also, it's my daily ride. So. probably i want to make it like a stock turbo


----------



## 2dr_Sentra (Dec 10, 2005)

NewToCar said:


> i have a stock s14 too. also plan to turbo it. I wonder how much it's cost to get all the upgrades?. im really not into racing also, it's my daily ride. So. probably i want to make it like a stock turbo


well ive worked on some 240s in my time, if you just want to leave it a DD then do simple bolt ons; CAI, header, exhaust.

Turbos can be reliable but lots of maintance, you have to keep up on it. It all comes down to how much you can spend and as far a "stock" turbo, the KA24 never came turbo so you would have to get some sort of aftermarket. i suggest T25 nice performance gains and all around fun


----------



## PXRMike (Aug 11, 2006)

the easiest way to get around all these problems is a SR swap... but thats just me


----------



## afghanwillie (Feb 12, 2006)

PXRMike said:


> the easiest way to get around all these problems is a SR swap... but thats just me



uh oh don't upset the KA kids now...


----------



## NewToCar (Nov 17, 2005)

hey i saw some turbo set up on ebay 

T3/T4 Turbo Charger 
KA24DE Manifold 
600 x 300 x 76 mm Bar and Plate Intercooler + Piping 
38mm Wastegate 
Greddy Type-RS BOV 
Boost Controller 
Gaskets and Bolts 

for $850.00









i wonder if it's okie to get one


----------



## PXRMike (Aug 11, 2006)

you might need to upgrade the turbo and intercooler other than that i would do it but thats just me


----------



## Dustin (Dec 14, 2003)

eh, for 850, it's probably garbage, but at 7psi, it'd be enough to make it fun, and it'd probably work well for LOW boost like that.


----------



## Black on Gold (Sep 29, 2006)

I wouldnt trust something so expensive and so important as a turbo off of ebay.


----------



## jrivera (Aug 16, 2006)

I would get the kit if you want a blown turbo, a cracked manifold, boost spike, a stuck BOV, and every other problem. Stick with reputable companies, not crappy ebay stuff.


----------



## OBOLISK NH (Jul 7, 2006)

yeah these guys hit it on the stay away from e-bay, try 240sxmotoring.com or raceinspired.com they have quite a few trubo kits from major brands, i can't vouch for them but it's a start. how ever with the cost of a kit your half way to an sr20. your money and your choice.


----------

